# [Bandwidth Warning] Picture of the girl used in ASUS 9800 GX2 CARDS



## kane (Jun 8, 2008)

Hey guys' any idea where I can get the picture of the girl used in ASUS 9800 GX2 Cards.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: Picture of the girl used in ASUS 9800 GX2 CARDS*

A GIRL WAS USED IN ASUS 9800 GX2??? OMG!!! 



Post a picture here, or do you mean this:
*benchmarkreviews.com/images/review...e_GV-NX98X1GHI-B/GeForce_9800_GX2_Package.jpg

It is a CG art, but dunno if you will find it. You are better off asking this in 4chan Technology board.


----------



## Pathik (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: Picture of the girl used in ASUS 9800 GX2 CARDS*

Hah. Height of desperation??


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: Picture of the girl used in ASUS 9800 GX2 CARDS*

Heh. Maybe.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: Picture of the girl used in ASUS 9800 GX2 CARDS*



Pathik said:


> Hah. Height of desperation??



 .. seems to be


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: Picture of the girl used in ASUS 9800 GX2 CARDS*

wow, she's prettier than nvidia's own Naalu

is this the girl?
*fx.itpro.no/tst/9800gx2_h.jpg


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: Picture of the girl used in ASUS 9800 GX2 CARDS*

Seen nVidia's Dawn? sexy fairy. And she has a twin sister - dusk. Google for their pics too.


----------



## nvidia (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: Picture of the girl used in ASUS 9800 GX2 CARDS*

They're not real models, are they?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: Picture of the girl used in ASUS 9800 GX2 CARDS*

dawn nd dusk looks weired[prototypic stage]......bwaaa
*www.girl3d.com/images/egirl_01.jpg


final ones are far better
*techreport.com/r.x/geforcefx-5800ultra/dawn1.jpg
*www.bjorn3d.com/Material/Images/273_NV_Dusk_full_01.jpg


----------



## nvidia (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: Picture of the girl used in ASUS 9800 GX2 CARDS*

^^The one in the right sux..


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: Picture of the girl used in ASUS 9800 GX2 CARDS*

Lol yeah... but the final ones rock! And I remember there was a nude patch to the dawn demo when it was first released


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: Picture of the girl used in ASUS 9800 GX2 CARDS*

its still in some sites


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: Picture of the girl used in ASUS 9800 GX2 CARDS*

^^ Bad boy domi


----------



## kane (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: Picture of the girl used in ASUS 9800 GX2 CARDS*



dheeraj_kumar said:


> A GIRL WAS USED IN ASUS 9800 GX2??? OMG!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think I typed Asus not Gigabyte.



dOm1naTOr said:


> wow, she's prettier than nvidia's own Naalu
> 
> is this the girl?
> *fx.itpro.no/tst/9800gx2_h.jpg



Oh Yeah she's the girl. But is there a site from where I can get her as a wallpaper. What's her name ??? If I don't get the picture I'll buy the card itself.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: Picture of the girl used in ASUS 9800 GX2 CARDS*

Seems to be a standard ASUS model.

*images.bit-tech.net/ox/3870gx2_mpu.jpg


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: Picture of the girl used in ASUS 9800 GX2 CARDS*

look for her in Asus Taiwan office


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: Picture of the girl used in ASUS 9800 GX2 CARDS*

Nah, she's probably another model. Post the pic in 4chan imageboards. If anyone can find a girl  its them.


----------



## kane (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: Picture of the girl used in ASUS 9800 GX2 CARDS*



dheeraj_kumar said:


> Nah, she's probably another model. Post the pic in 4chan imageboards. If anyone can find a girl  its them.



4chan!!! yuck! It was so cluttered I did nothing but closing the window. I am gonna buy the card anyway


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: Picture of the girl used in ASUS 9800 GX2 CARDS*

 Kane is gonna keep his cabinet open always  Who needs wallpaper when you can see her anytime, right kane?


----------



## napster007 (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: Picture of the girl used in ASUS 9800 GX2 CARDS*

maybe she's just custom made for the company!!


----------



## Pathik (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: Picture of the girl used in ASUS 9800 GX2 CARDS*

Yuck! You guys are sick. Pervs! 

BTW, Naam pata chale then pm me too


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: Picture of the girl used in ASUS 9800 GX2 CARDS*

hope she can handle everythin at full glory......
i mean the game details..lol


----------



## krates (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: Picture of the girl used in ASUS 9800 GX2 CARDS*

and here is her father pic 

*maryvictrix.files.wordpress.com/2007/08/angry-dad2.jpg


----------



## kane (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: Picture of the girl used in ASUS 9800 GX2 CARDS*

No luck until now. Searching for her name in Google now points toward this thread. I am definitely going to buy this card.


----------



## krates (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: Picture of the girl used in ASUS 9800 GX2 CARDS*

^^


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: Picture of the girl used in ASUS 9800 GX2 CARDS*

Dude, try mailing ASUS customer support  seriously man!!!


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: Picture of the girl used in ASUS 9800 GX2 CARDS*

U can ask for an A3 or A2 poster of that girl from customer support. But be warned...she might be only knowing Japanese.. lol

btw, kane
wats there so attractive with her?


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: Picture of the girl used in ASUS 9800 GX2 CARDS*

She's from Taiwan, I guess, thats where ASUSTEK is based. Looks like an archer in a medieval chinese movie, and looks pretty cute, to the boot. But when I first saw the pic I was thinking of the absurdity of the picture. Why would a girl equipped like an archer going for war, be wearing a spaghetti strap and miniskirt?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: Picture of the girl used in ASUS 9800 GX2 CARDS*



dheeraj_kumar said:


> Why would a girl equipped like an archer going for war, be wearing a spaghetti strap and miniskirt?



thats how she made it to the Asus 9800GX2 cover


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: Picture of the girl used in ASUS 9800 GX2 CARDS*

 perfect!


----------



## windchimes (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Picture of the girl used in ASUS 9800 GX2 CARDS*

This is a CG model. Obviously, a reference would be there. So even graphics cards gets enough branding and buyers with girls.


----------



## kane (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Picture of the girl used in ASUS 9800 GX2 CARDS*



dOm1naTOr said:


> U can ask for an A3 or A2 poster of that girl from customer support. But be warned...she might be only knowing Japanese.. lol
> 
> btw, kane
> wats there so attractive with her?



I dunno I just like her


----------



## chicha (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Picture of the girl used in ASUS 9800 GX2 CARDS*

what is the price of this card anywayS?


----------



## shikhaonline (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Picture of the girl used in ASUS 9800 GX2 CARDS*

OMG.. she looks like me 
But I am an Indian


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Picture of the girl used in ASUS 9800 GX2 CARDS*

you...look...like...her...? 



asl plz?


----------



## kane (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Picture of the girl used in ASUS 9800 GX2 CARDS*



chicha said:


> what is the price of this card anywayS?



34000 - 42000  bucks I think



shikhaonline said:


> OMG.. she looks like me
> But I am an Indian



Really??? Any photograph as proof. By the way I just need the photograph for an Illustration for my project nothing else (i am no perv). Indian version of that photograph will serve my purpose too.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Picture of the girl used in ASUS 9800 GX2 CARDS*

thats no way to talk to a girl

@shikhaonline
pleased to hear it. BTW all above mentioned posts are just for fun. 
That girl is really cute. I might say...ill die for her. its really disappointing that she's a CG

Do u really look like her?


----------



## kane (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Picture of the girl used in ASUS 9800 GX2 CARDS*



dOm1naTOr said:


> thats no way to talk to a girl
> 
> @shikhaonline
> pleased to hear it. BTW all above mentioned posts are just for fun.
> ...



What!! who me. What did I say to her(shikhaonline)? I need to make a vector image of that girl for my project that's all I said. I chose her cos' she's gorgeous.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Picture of the girl used in ASUS 9800 GX2 CARDS*

oh, i was jokin yaar


----------



## kane (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Picture of the girl used in ASUS 9800 GX2 CARDS*



dOm1naTOr said:


> oh, i was jokin yaar



That's okay. Psst... do u really like that CG girl or did u just say to impress.....our Indian version. 

[shikhaonline's signature is very funny I laugh each time I look at it]


----------



## xbonez (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Picture of the girl used in ASUS 9800 GX2 CARDS*

wow! all it takes is a female (?) user to make a post and then, thats it...everyone forgets what the thread was actually about


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Picture of the girl used in ASUS 9800 GX2 CARDS*

@kane
u caught me.
but the CG girl really is a thing of beauty. Hard to believe its a CG.
Asus had done a gr8 thing is picturing it. Now who wants the ugly XFX DOGS. Ive started to hate my XFX dog.

BTW the siggy is koollll actualy and unique
and its good to know that u cud dance. Most Indian girls like to dance.


----------



## Hitboxx (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Picture of the girl used in ASUS 9800 GX2 CARDS*

This long a discussion on that topic?

_Moved to Chit-Chat_.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Picture of the girl used in ASUS 9800 GX2 CARDS*



Hitboxx said:


> This long a discussion on that topic?.


pervets will be pervets


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Picture of the girl used in ASUS 9800 GX2 CARDS*

Its appreciating beauty. Not pervet


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Picture of the girl used in ASUS 9800 GX2 CARDS*

Here is the holy angel 

Look i did teh hard work to find her, her creator and all her in production pics, so please thank me or anyway get lost...ehh
*www.kjun.org/homepag/jungal/renew/protecter.jpg
*www.kjun.org/homepag/jungal/renew/protecter_w.jpg
*www.kjun.org/homepag/kjun_gallery.htm
*www.kjun.org/homepag/jungal/renew/protection_gray.jpg
*www.kjun.org/homepag/jungal/renew/protecter_ev.htm

But mine favorite is, she  :love:drool:
*www.kjun.org/homepag/jungal/renew/hue_1000.jpg


----------



## escape7 (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Picture of the girl used in ASUS 9800 GX2 CARDS*

*On Topic*: Nice images, i'm saving them...

*Off Topic*: This is one of the funniest threads i've ever come across.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Picture of the girl used in ASUS 9800 GX2 CARDS*

T159!!! I LOVE YOU!!!

No, I meant the friendly way 

How did you find this, by the way?



> Her name is eos.(Her parents named her after the goddess of dawn, because she was born at dawn.)
> 
> She was a star hunter, but the God who was impressed with her archery, makes her the protector of the continent that the God dominates



edit: 



> look for her in Asus Taiwan office





> she might be only knowing Japanese





> She's from Taiwan, I guess, thats where ASUSTEK is based



But finally...



> Software : 3dsmax6.0   brazil   photoshop



This is what I call PWNED!!! lol!


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Picture of the girl used in ASUS 9800 GX2 CARDS*

Brazilians can too make a CG of a Taiwan gal. lol


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Picture of the girl used in ASUS 9800 GX2 CARDS*

I actually found the last pic there on kjun.org a long time ago, the details on her face is so much superb and beautiful, I have a high resolution wallpaper too

Had a vague memory of the Asus gal too  Just checked out if I was right and yeah..win win


----------



## kane (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Picture of the girl used in ASUS 9800 GX2 CARDS*



T159 said:


> Here is the holy angel
> 
> Look i did teh hard work to find her, her creator and all her in production pics, so please thank me or anyway get lost...ehh
> *www.kjun.org/homepag/jungal/renew/protecter.jpg
> ...



Of course I thank you. You've done an extremely fantastic job. Man, I had been looking for this image for ages now. You know you can be a great detective

[I bow down. Where are all the smileys when needed????]



MetalheadGautham said:


> pervets will be pervets



I doubt he knows anything about appreciating beauty


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2008)

^^may be u should try out original EOS vector rendering


Btw do tell us all when u complete your vector illustration


----------



## kane (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Picture of the girl used in ASUS 9800 GX2 CARDS*



T159 said:


> I actually found the last pic there on kjun.org a long time ago, the details on her face is so much superb and beautiful, I have a high resolution wallpaper too
> 
> Had a vague memory of the Asus gal too  Just checked out if I was right and yeah..win win



Do you have EOS' picture in high resolution too????


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Picture of the girl used in ASUS 9800 GX2 CARDS*



kane said:


> Do you have EOS' picture in high resolution too????


nope ask the author, he may hav it


----------



## kane (Jun 9, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^may be u should try out original EOS vector rendering
> 
> 
> Btw do tell us all when u complete your vector illustration



Yeah I guess so. I don't want to violate any copyright law. I have completed one. If you all wanna see tell me ..........


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2008)

^^yeah, I love vector art
waitin for the pic


----------



## kane (Jun 9, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^yeah, I love vector art
> waitin for the pic



Here it is ........


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2008)

^^attachment not working, host on imgx.org or any image hosting site


----------



## kane (Jun 9, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^attachment not working, host on imgx.org or any image hosting site



Tell me if this works.....
*www.imgx.org/public/manage/tcuqnfzlej_3687


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2008)

^^awesome pic !!!
Now am sure that we will see another good one soon.


----------



## kane (Jun 9, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^awesome pic !!!
> Now am sure that we will see another good one soon.



Thanks. But may i know why so interested in vector???


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2008)

^^i hav some vector wallpapers and they represent a vivid color representation.


----------



## kane (Jun 9, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^i hav some vector wallpapers and they represent a vivid color representation.


Yeah mine is different. I have made another one that is done totally in a different way. Want to see it too????


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2008)

post it, its always great to share things


----------



## paranj (Jun 9, 2008)

###########edited by request##################### dont look here ###################


----------



## kane (Jun 9, 2008)

T159 said:


> post it, its always great to share things



Here it is .......

*www.imgx.org/public/view/full/8821

I uploaded them as anonymous. How do I delete them if needed???


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2008)

^^kid you are sick, get some rest


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 10, 2008)

@paranj
plz edit...
atleast a gal is watchin it


----------



## Faun (Jun 10, 2008)

kane said:


> Here it is .......
> 
> *www.imgx.org/public/view/full/8821
> 
> I uploaded them as anonymous. How do I delete them if needed???


yeah thats vibrant you got skills

dunno how to delete anonymous uploads, better create an account.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jun 10, 2008)

OMFG you sick pervs.

hahaha,I hadn't laughed so much in months.hahahaha.

And stop hitting on skihaonline,hahaha,Quiz_Master is playing tricks on you.


----------



## paranj (Jun 10, 2008)

^^[yawn] thanx for supporting us


----------



## kane (Jun 10, 2008)

paranj said:


> ###########edited by request##################### dont look here ###################


What did I miss???


----------



## chicha (Jun 10, 2008)

for Rs 42000 lets hope they  give a life size  poster of her.


----------



## newneo (Jun 10, 2008)

kane said:


> Tell me if this works.....
> *www.imgx.org/public/manage/tcuqnfzlej_3687



Wow!!! superb work man. Which software did you use???



kane said:


> Here it is .......
> 
> *www.imgx.org/public/view/full/8821
> 
> I uploaded them as anonymous. How do I delete them if needed???



Wowwwww!!!! Nice one dude. Almost perfect work. Keep it up.


----------



## MasterMinds (Jun 10, 2008)

kane said:


> Here it is ........


it is like wallpaper of scrlett.......

btw what are vector graphics means how do they deffer from other images....


----------



## Faun (Jun 10, 2008)

^^u can resize them without any loss in quality
they kinda defined by mathematical function.

But of course the above pics posted are rasterized ones


----------



## MasterMinds (Jun 10, 2008)

ok so v can make pics of infinite detail and quality....is that what u mean...if yes, then it is interesting


----------



## Faun (Jun 10, 2008)

^^yeah
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vector_graphics


----------



## MasterMinds (Jun 10, 2008)

which is the software used and any site from which i can learnb the basics


----------



## Faun (Jun 10, 2008)

^^photoshop and Inkscape 
search for vector image tutorial on google
here are few links:
*www.melissaclifton.com/tutorial-vector.html
*www.heathrowe.com/tuts/vector.asp

But i never tried any specimen, better ask *kane*, he's got talent


----------



## MasterMinds (Jun 10, 2008)

^^thanks

will ask him for help i think i have to learn the use of pen tool which i have always escaped from


----------



## kane (Jun 10, 2008)

I have used Adobe Illustrator CS3.



MasterMinds said:


> it is like wallpaper of scrlett.......
> 
> btw what are vector graphics means how do they deffer from other images....



INDEED


----------



## paranj (Jun 10, 2008)

^^ur pics are aussie! the girl looks hotter than that Giggie one !


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 10, 2008)

Yeah  pen tool is one of the most difficult to use, but most productive tool in PS  And the art is really good  Kane rox  How did you make the girl in *www.imgx.org/public/view/full/8821


----------



## kane (Jun 10, 2008)

I made it with Illustrator CS3 only. I used a little bit of Photoshop in Scarlett's portrait. And thanks for appreciating my arts.



paranj said:


> ^^ur pics are aussie! the girl looks hotter than that Giggie one !



What is Giggie. Is it Gigabyte?? If yes then I should correct you, the CG girl was in ASUS'.


----------



## MasterMinds (Jun 10, 2008)

trying to learn now....found some tuts online....help of t159....will get use to the pen tool in two or three days.....this tool is really great.....many possibilities with this tool


----------



## paranj (Jun 10, 2008)

ya sorry, its Gigabyte and SORRY again cause it shud have been ASUS


----------



## Faun (Jul 6, 2008)

Guess I just found a wallpaper of EOS while skimming thru archive
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/eos.jpg


----------



## koolbluez (Jul 6, 2008)

So.... our guyz have @ last become the *perfect geek*..... want a 3D girlfriend.. dudes  
"wow.... the NVidia CG looks sexy yaar..." "wow.... i wonder how she's in the bedroom"


----------

